# Pic of a '50' sloping Colnago?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Can anyone point me to a pic of a fully built sloping size '50' (with the virtual tt of 54) in a c50, extreme c, or extreme power??

thanks!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I saw an Extreme C on here somewhere in a sloping 50, but I just cannot recall. It was in NS03 and it might have been in the picture post thread.

My fault. The Extreme C in NS03 that I was thinking about is under the "Size Question" thread and it is actually a 48 sloping. That was my only shot.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: that's my 48 slope Extreme C which I had it for a year now :yesnod:


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I think there is a 50 sloping C50 on Ebay right now, but the pics are horrendous.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is something I don't need to see. Gibson and I might be butting heads over it if it is any good. That would suck to be bidding against a fellow RBR member. On my way to check it out.

Just finished looking at ebay, and there are two for sale. One is by VernieT, and it looks awesome. This is the second time he has had it up for sale, and I tried to buy it when it was up for Christmas but I just couldn't afford it (i.e., reserve was too high). The other C50 in 50 sloping is for sale by LaBiciceletta and it doesn't look anywhere as awesome as the C50 that VernieT is selling.

Amazing how you can take two frames and put different components on them, and they look nothing alike. Vernie's says speed, the other says well, I don't know.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

gibson00,

50 sloping is my size too. I'll go halvsies with you?!? 

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

T-shirt said:


> gibson00,
> 
> 50 sloping is my size too. I'll go halvsies with you?!?
> 
> ...


Is the top bike yours??
I think these bikes look pretty killer when the saddle is set up very high....pro fit...
I'd really love to see a 50, or the next size down, setup with a saddle height of roughly 73-74cm (measured from center of BB to the top of the saddle) so I can see what it would look like at my stubby measurements....


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

gibson00 said:


> Is the top bike yours??
> I think these bikes look pretty killer when the saddle is set up very high....pro fit...
> I'd really love to see a 50, or the next size down, setup with a saddle height of roughly 73-74cm (measured from center of BB to the top of the saddle) so I can see what it would look like at my stubby measurements....


Nope, I'm not lucky enough to own a C50, which I think is pretty much the ultimate bike. My seat would also be lower than the ones in these pictures. I like the pro fit look too, but my back doesn't.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Gibson,

If you want to see a 50 sloping with a seat height of 73.5, you can look at any of my Cristallo pics. Initially, that was how it was set up. However, now it is at 72.5.

I love that Extreme Power in STIT. I am hoping that I will be able to afford a new carbon fiber frame next winter in STIT.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Decided I would post the pic so that you don't have to go searching for it.


----------



## pagstx (Oct 11, 2005)

Fabsroman,

Just bought a 52 sloping in the NSO3 scheme. I love the look of your frame and can't wait to build up mine. In fact, it was the photo of your frame posted last month that got me to pull the trigger on the color. Have you got much more saddle time in? Do you still like the ride?

Pags


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, that post brought a smile to my face. I truly love the Cristallo, and take it off the rack often just to admire it. Yeah, I have problems.

I haven't been on the Cristallo for a month now because it is way too cold here and it has been snowing. Just saw a news report that tested standing water in the local streets from the deicer put on the roads and it came back almost as harsh as ocean water. I won't be riding any of my Colnagos until this stuff is gone (i.e., we get a good rain shower instead of snow shower). Right now, I am crying for my truck.

Post pics of the build as you go along and/or when you are finished. Once I get rubber for the rear Zipp wheel, I'll post a pic of the bike with the Zipps on it. Now that I have the 202's, I am working on building up some 303's.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Decided I would post the pic so that you don't have to go searching for it.


Thanks, appreciate it!
I love the STIT paint too, as well as the WXIN shown in the build odyssey thread. I'd have a tough time choosing between the two finishes.
Time to start saving my pennies and finding stuff to sell on ebay...


----------

